

Show HN:  chel.la, Coachella photos via InstaGram's Real-time API - swingley
http://chel.la/

======
swingley
Here's a simple site I threw together to collect photos from Coachella via
InstaGram. It's using InstaGram's Real-time API to receive notifications when
users upload new photos from Coachella, Python via Flask on the Server and a
combination of dojo and 320 and up on the client.

